# Bloedende supermarkten?



## ThomasK

Ik lees geregeld over eufemismen, greenwashing, enz. (zoals elke term die ook maar een spoor van negatieve connotatie kan bevatten), maar de andere trend, naar hyperbolen, overdrijving, valt mij nog meer op.

Zoals: 15 warenhuizen, betrapt op kartelafspraken, moeten een behoorlijk bedrag ophoesten. In de pers : "Zij moeten bloeden" of zo (of nog: "Griekenland moet bloeden" (De Morgen, 29 mei). In het laatste geval kan ik er nog ietwat begrip voor opbrengen, maar...


----------



## Peterdg

van Dale:


> *bloeden*
> ...
> -3. (oneig.) boeten, m.n. betalen.
> ...


Ik snap niet wat je hierin stoort.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind het zo melo(dramatisch), overroepen... Dat ze moeten opdraaien, veel moeten ophoesten, maar bloederige dramatiek hoeft voor mij echt niet in deze context.

Natuurlijk heeft iedereen zo zijn gevoeligheden, vrees ik... ;-(


----------



## YellowOnline

Tja, dat is een metafoor zoals er zovele zijn. Ook ik snap niet helemaal wat je er aan stoort. Stoor je je dan ook aan bijvoorbeeld "Messi is gezegend met een bovenmenselijk balgevoel"?


----------



## ThomasK

Het is een metafoor, juist, maar in mijn ogen wordt er te veel effect nagestreefd. Ik vind al die nogal lichamelijke metaforen vaak veel te sterk in verhouding tot de realiteit waarnaar ze verwijzen. Zoals de ziektemetaforen die in Nederland graag gebruikt worden. Ik vind dat je op die manier feiten buiten proportie inschat. Maar als ik de enige ben die er zwaar aan tilt, dan zegt dat eventueel meer over mij dan over de maatschappij... ;-(


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn Van Dale uit 1970 heeft het al over _moeten bloeden _in de betekenis van _boeten_. WNT komt met citaten die teruggaan tot diep in de 19e eeuw. Dit lijkt mij een verloren strijd.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, hoor, dat de uitdrukking erkend is. Ik vind (vond ?) alleen dat ze niet te vaak gebruikt hoeft te worden. Ik wou eerder pleiten voor "gebreideld" gebruik! ;-)


----------



## ThomasK

Nog een slotbeschouwing...

KOp in DS vandaag: "Beurzen bloeden na Grieks debacle". Voilà, dat doet pijn, maar het màg als zodanig... Dan komt eerste zin: "De Europese beurzen zakken als een pudding in elkaar" - het bloederig gedoe van de kop maakt nu plots plaats voor een culinair ongelukje, met dan een relativerend : "..., _zo lijkt het we_l nu een Grieks faillissement dreigt." De eindzin is de nuchterste balans: "De erg stevige verliezen van bij het openen van de handel zijn op de middag _wel iets teruggedrongen_." Maar in elk geval begon het met een kanonschot.

Ik las net wat in "Culture of Fear" van Frank Furedi. En die invalshoek herinnert mij aan mijn beginvraag: getuigt de bloederige beeldspraak niet van een soort drang om altijd heftige emoties te creëren, en van een cultuur die getekend is door angst als grondhouding, niet meer louter als reactie op feiten (dat lijkt zowat Furedi's punt...)?


----------



## bibibiben

Voor mij is het bloeden van beurzen krachteloze beeldspraak geworden. Een leeggebloede metafoor, zo je wilt. Als ik nou een kop als "Beurzen bloederig tafereel" zou lezen, dan zou ik wél meteen denken: kan dat niet een onsje minder? Van beurzen die bloeden kan ik niet wakker liggen. En ook niet van mensen die met bloedend hart afscheid van iets nemen, een doekje voor het bloeden krijgen of bij anderen het bloed  onder de nagels vandaan halen. Daar is niks bloederigs aan.


----------



## ThomasK

Weet je, met die laatste heb ik ook geen enkel probleem, integendeel. Interessant dat een kleine wijziging je wel wat aan het denken zetten, of toch enige irritatie oproepen. Daar onderken ik dan toch enige parallel met mijn ervaring.

O ja, nog een andere verwijzing waaraan ik dacht: ooit las ik tijdens mijn studies dat Hitler een "biologisch-pathologische metaforiek" gebruikte, als een heel krachtige metafoor die bij mensen heel zwaar aanslaat (zoals _verpesten, besmetten_, enz.). Ik vermoed dat dat '"bloeden" voor mij wat in die categorie valt...


----------

